# Does the PVD finish scratches easily?



## thsiao

I want to get a PVD finish B&R but I worry that it scratches easily. There are different grades of PVD quality (some are easier to scratch) so I was wondering if you guys could comment on what category the B&R PVD finish would fall into. 

My only PVD watch right now is a Lum-Tec which has a pretty good quality PVD finish. I previously had a Welder and the PVD on that one was not good... you could tell it was poor and scratched very easily when changing straps.

Thanks.


----------



## sunster

Absolutely no scratches on mine so far. Still looks like new


----------



## RooRocks

I have all metal door jams at work and I have banged my B&R against it many times. Last week I did it again very hard and I looked down and saw a scratch but upon further investigation it wasn't a scratch in the PVD it was paint from the metal door jam lol.

As hard as I have banged my B&R I am surprised there are no scratches or chips.


----------



## thsiao

RooRocks said:


> I have all metal door jams at work and I have banged my B&R against it many times. Last week I did it again very hard and I looked down and saw a scratch but upon further investigation it wasn't a scratch in the PVD it was paint from the metal door jam lol.
> 
> As hard as I have banged my B&R I am surprised there are no scratches or chips.


Wow... that is very comforting to hear :-!.


----------



## RooRocks

thsiao said:


> Wow... that is very comforting to hear :-!.


It is, I am very impressed with B&R. I only wish their lume was as good as their PVD process lol.


----------



## Passepartout

RooRocks said:


> It is, I am very impressed with B&R. I only wish their lume was as good as their PVD process lol.


Hi There!
My first post here....
Got a BR02 Carbon (Arabic), no problem with the PVD. 
Lume is not that bad, but not as good as my Sinn U1 however...


----------



## sunster

I've always thought the BR02 lume to be excellent and as good as my other watches


----------



## cdvma

I have had my BR03 for 2 years now. Its had multiple impacts with doors (metal and wood). As another poster mentioned I often thought I scratched the PVD but its always paint from the other side coming off. I've even taken a chunk out of a wood garage door.


----------



## BigStreet

I have a BR03-94 pvd finish. I work in construction and beat the crap out of the watch and have no scratches- unlike my Rolex Sub I stopped wearing b/c of how easily it scratched.


----------



## cshields

Wearing mine for 6 weeks now and earlier today smacked the PVD on my Tungsten wedding band and I nearly lost it. Everthing is good though no ding or scratches..


----------



## Tony A.H

i was wondering about that as well .
but now i'm very impressed to read all the Positive feedback regarding the PVD Coating.!
thank you all.

Cheers
Tony


----------



## BreaknecK

All of this feedback is very positive with regards to B&R's PVD. Do you think that it is exclusive to them or are all(most) PVD processes as successful at keeping watches scratch and chip free?


----------



## pandamonium

cshields said:


> Wearing mine for 6 weeks now and earlier today smacked the PVD on my Tungsten wedding band and I nearly lost it. Everthing is good though no ding or scratches..


Hopefully your wife wasn't around to see you checking out your watch before the ring ;-)


----------



## chillviper

Does B&R actually have a PVD model, other than a limited edition? My understanding from the actual B&R rep is that they are mostly Carbon-coated, which is a far cry from PVD or DLC. For example, the model above is the BR02 Carbon, not PVD, right?


----------



## tekno

my friend has a PVD coated BR 03, he knocked his watch against his keys when putting his hand in his pocket and scratched the PVD off the edge of his watch on one side. It doesn't look bad, it actually looks kinda cool worn on the edge but it bothers him. It reminds me of guns with black finish, that have corners worn down.

He says because of the big 46mm case it is easy to smack it against stuff. The outside top edge of the watch and outside corners probably get the most wear from hitting things. Maybe if you get the smaller version you won't have to be as careful.

I think the looks of his watch are worth the risk of scratching it. His watch is seriously awesome looking and I am very impressed by the quality and presentation. I think BR makes some of the best looking watches on the market today.

On my U2 PVD clasp one of the sharp corners is worn to the metal... barely noticeable but just part of owning a coated watch.


----------



## Aqua Spearo

I have put my BR02 through alot and still look basically new.. including scaling 15ft rock wall in full camo freediving gear looking like aqua man. Everytime I look down cringing to see a scratch, theres never any damage. I did get a small hairline swirl eventually.. probably by hitting my fiances diamond at night. The vickers rating for the coating suggests its far more resistant to scratching then SS. The B&R PVD coating seems to be the best on the market...maybe because they bead blast first.. it just looks very thick. Just look at photos compared to other watches... the kobold coating looks cheap in comparison.


----------



## swissdude

I have to say, I have just bought a BR01-94 Blu #3xx/500 pre owned. It had quite a bad ding on it on the top right . I can only guess it was from the previous owner banging into things with it. At 46mm it stands quite proud from my wrist and at least i wont feel so bad the next time it takes a knock from me. Thats why pre-owned is the only way I will ever buy a PVD coated watch, I dont have to feel bad about the "first scratch" lols.


----------



## PCx188

well i just rec'd my BR 03-94 HERITAGE yesterday and this morning i just noticed that the buckle on the strap is scratched. just very tiny though but enough to see silver. i have no idea on how it happened...maybe it came like that from B&R? the buckle does have some pointed angles. it doesn't bother me...it's very small (smaller than a pinhead) and distinguishing. it's how i know it's mine! and it is also replaceable if it really annoys me.


----------



## rockin'ron

Congrats on the new watch PCx188! That is definitely my favorite model in the 03 range!!
As far as the scratches go.............................the first one hurts the most. After that you kinda get used to it. I mean, I try to be careful and all, but hey! I wanna enjoy my watch. The only ones I have are tiny specs on the bezel. If I don't look real close I can't even see them. And it seems to me that whenever I see pre-owned watches for sale they always mention the slight scratches on the bezel. so if you're gonna be anal about it you'll never enjoy your watch. I say....Get over it!!!!


----------



## r.innes

I've only had a BR02-94 for a short while, but I recent heavily hit my watch against a painted aluminium column at work and, like others, initially thought I'd scratched the bezel but after wiping away the paint found no scratch at all - not even slightly. The column, however, had a large gash a few millimetres deep into the aluminium. Pretty good I think


----------

